

US Government pays $250,000 for an iOS exploit - lawnchair_larry
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/us-government-pays-250000-for-ios-exploit/11044

======
oinksoft
The original story with actual content:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/03/23/shoppin...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/03/23/shopping-
for-zero-days-an-price-list-for-hackers-secret-software-exploits/print/)

